# Angeles Crest Highway



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was up around the Wrightwood area taking care of a few things for work and decided to take a little cruise. A few of you may recognize the area from this years Tour of California (Palmdale-Big Bear). Route is from Vincent Gap to Islip Saddle and back. The pavement is smooth the entire way (freshly paved last year) and if ridden on a weekday traffic is very light, I think I passed 5 cars during the almost 2 hour ride. On to the important stuff...









Climbing up from Vincent Gap, nice view of the Antelope Valley below.









Smooth, empty pavement.









Dawson Saddle, halfway point. All downhill for 5 miles until Islip Saddle.









Gate to the indefinitely closed Highway 39, this is an excellent climb up from the LA side of the mountains. 









After the u-turn climbing back toward Dawson Saddle, a staircase to nowhere appears. 









I'll be snowboarding on this in a few months. 









The view to entertain you during the climb.









I think this was a pretty good ride to eclipse 1k miles on the bike, 55 degrees, light breeze, no traffic. Couldn't ask for a better day.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Great area to ride. I like to ride from my place in Pasadena, up Azusa Canyon, to Dawson Saddle. One day I want to push on to Wrightwood.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

mtrider05 said:


> ... On to the important stuff.....]


Good Man!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

MTBMaven said:


> Great area to ride. I like to ride from my place in Pasadena, up Azusa Canyon, to Dawson Saddle. One day I want to push on to Wrightwood.


I don't think that would be too bad, the climb back up from Wrightwood up to Blue Ridge is more difficult than going down from Dawson Saddle into Wrightwood in my opinion. If that makes sense.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## la_random (Apr 4, 2011)

Regarding the initial part of the road from east-LA up to the right-turn to Wrightwood, as of April 2011 the the road is in excellent condition and is very good to cycle. Though closed, cyclists can sneak past the closure and enjoy a rare period of access to the road without having to worry about cars, trucks and motorbikes. I rode it on a Sunday and there were no road workers, however during the week you may be hassled.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

sweet pics. are you sure that isn't a stairway to heaven?


----------

